# Looking for Bowen Viola Concerto



## Shihliness (May 19, 2012)

Where can I find the full orchestra score to the Bowen Viola Concerto? I can only find the Piano reduced version . Help is much appreciated!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

As you say, only the piano reduction is available.
My strong hunch is that, like many other orchestral works, it is just uncommercial to maintain stocks of printed full scores (it may never have been commerically published).
I suggest you apply to the publisher's hire library (Weinberger) and I daresay you can rent the full score from their stock of performing materials.
Failing that, you could try contacting the York Bowen Society.


----------

